# Difference between VDC Normal & Race



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

I know most of you already know this but I just felt the need to let it out.

I'm the type to really take my time with my cars, get to know it slowly, I feel I'd rather take it slow than rush into it and make a [potentially dangerous] mistake!

Just recently, (past couple of months or so), I have had the confidence to push my car more than I have when I first took delivery. Now I am at the stage where my automatic reaction as soon as the ignition is on is to put the VDC into Race (and if I know my route doesn't include too many damaged roads) the Suspension left into Normal rather than Comfort.

I remember driving a route I know well, with VDC in Normal, and recently driving it in Race mode and there was a fair bit of difference. It felt like I was driving the car and not the car driving me. I had more control, I applied and cut out the power as I saw fit, not the car cutting out power.

When I think back to the time I drove on the route with the VDC in Normal, and compare it to now, I realise [only now] that at certain bits when I felt I wish it would go quicker, it was because the VDC was doing it's [evil?] job, slowing me down!!

Having driven the car in Normal mode for a good while and now in Race mode quite I bit, it almost feels like a different car. In fact, I would go as far as to say I really dont like the car with VDC in Normal mode, it doesn't let you DRIVE how you want to.

My previous car was the Corrado VR6, which as nippy as it was, is obviously nowhere nearly as competent as this car in almost (back seats have more space in the Corrado ) every respect, I never thought I'd ever get to the stage where I'd think to myself "Hhmm, the roads are wet but so what, let's put the VDC in Race mode" but I do think I am getting to that stage. 

I have to give it to Nissan for doing well with the VDC system as there is a noticable difference between the 2, and the Normal mode is a good starter without a doubt.

Sorry got a bit carried away.

What do you lot think?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

more agressive drive and grip at VDC system. is there any LC on the old model with R mode?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

VDC is the devil, R mode as a bare minimum!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

R mode is standard use for me - left the "nanny" behind after a few hundred miles (and 10 minutes of track driving!).

I save VDC off for dry days on roads I know very well.

D


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

What is the difference like with the VDC in Race to Off?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Great post & it's got me thinking.

My normal set-up if being lazy & using the slush is VDC in Normal, Suspension in Comfort & Gearbox in Normal.

If using the paddles i change the Gearbox setting to R but have yet never bothered to alter the VDC from Normal. What are the differences between R & Normal with the VDC?


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

I have noticed that if going for a spirited drive around the country roads, the VDC in Normal doesn't let you press on when it detects that the car is pushing on, it may slide slightly and well within control but the VDC cuts out power. In Race mode it will happily let you go ahead and apply the power.

The biggest difference I noticed was ona straight roads that isn't the smoothest, because the grip isn't constant the VDC cuts in and you can't push on. In Race mode you get all [most?] of the power down, thereby not slowing you down.

-------------------

If I know I'm going for a small journey doing all small speeds around town, I never bother taking it out of Auto or VDC Normal.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

R will allow more slip before the electronics start to assist - they are purely there to help if you are doing something that you really shouldn't.

Anyone driving a tuned car with VDC on normal is probably loosing loads of the benefit of the tune - stick it on R and have some fun!

Off is what it says on the tin - off!! Make sure you know what you are doing as a near 2 ton 500bhp car is not the easiest to deny the laws of physics!!

D


----------



## roketman (Feb 19, 2011)

For the experienced driver VDC off.I find this allows for oversteer.I found in VDC R mode the car seemed to have more understeer.
When I watched the video of the journalist or xracer driving,he drove it around the track in all 3 modes .Clearly the VDC off mode was the fastest .Which has also been my experience.This what makes this car so awesome ,suited to all abilities!
My 02


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I am also interested what is the real difference between R and OFF... I have never driven the car in VDC OFF mode, I just tried to turn it off to see that ESP off light on the dash 
Although, whenever I go out of the city, to some country roads, I put it in VDC R, cause when you have VDC in normal mode, it really doesn't allow you to play with the car...
I have to add that I once pushed the car too much in a large, wide roundabolt (ca 100 km/h) in VDC R mode... the car oversteered a lot and I would probably have a crashed GTR if the VDC was off... the R mode somehow put me back to my direction...
On my first track day with the GTR, I was thinking to drive it first with VDC normal, then VDC R... I put it to R mode after 3 corners on the track...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Doh, brain freeze:runaway:

Forgot i watched the 1st of the new Series of 5th Gear last week & they drove a GT-R around the Yas Marina Abu-Dhabi F1 track back to back with electronic toys on/off & the laptime difference was only 1 second. Think Tiff went 1st with all on & Plato went 2nd with all off.

Also recall they found little difference between Off & Normal.

Will try to find a link.

Episode 1 | Fifth Gear | Channel 5


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have never tried VDC in 'R' mode but will do now. Thought it was only really track use for it....I am sure i have felt on occasion that the car is not as fast as it has been previously but have not seen the TC light flashing....my old M3 used to kick in before the light came on to an extent...does the GT-R do the same?....kind of watching out for you all the time without shouting its doing anything?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Off isnt completely off IMHO.

Last August at Spa I tried the VDC in all positions as I was having issues with VDC cutting the power on the 24hr start stop straight as you floored it down the hill towards Eau-Rouge.

Even with VDC off the light kept coming on as the car dropped on its haunches into the dip in the track.

I put it down to a minimum level of protection for expensive components.


----------



## Higgs747 (Jan 3, 2017)

*R35 rear speaker*

Hi guys, hope you can help.
Anyone had a problem with their rear central speaker (in between the rear seats) not working. Seems I'm getting no sound even after using fader to the rear. 
Cheers
Matt


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Higgs747 said:


> Hi guys, hope you can help.
> Anyone had a problem with their rear central speaker (in between the rear seats) not working. Seems I'm getting no sound even after using fader to the rear.
> Cheers
> Matt


Is that with VDC on or off?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Nothing like asking the wrong thing on the wrong thread from 6 years ago!


----------



## Higgs747 (Jan 3, 2017)

e8_pack said:


> Is that with VDC on or off?


Off.


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

When I turn the VDC off my rear speakers pump in to the cabin the fake sound of tyres screaming irrespective of speed as I go around corners........ its either that or the voices in my head screaming in fear....... hard to tell


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

R-R-OFF.

Only way to drive a GT-R.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Trev said:


> R-R-OFF.
> 
> Only way to drive a GT-R.


There's actually 54 different ways of driving a GTR; or 18 if you have one like mine


----------



## Smileygtr (Apr 8, 2017)

Im new to this...what is VDC?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Smileygtr said:


> Im new to this...what is VDC?


Its a itchy Rash


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Trev said:


> R-R-OFF.
> 
> Only way to drive a GT-R.


Trouble is ESP off is recorded and voids warranty, so not many drivers will turn it off on cars less than 3 years old.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

charles charlie said:


> Off isnt completely off IMHO.
> 
> Last August at Spa I tried the VDC in all positions as I was having issues with VDC cutting the power on the 24hr start stop straight as you floored it down the hill towards Eau-Rouge.
> 
> ...


this is my belief as well.. there are two corners, one in particular, of the Nurburgring, when, as you say the car sits on its haunches, in a dip just before the exit of the corner and no matter what mode, including off, the VDC light flashes and it will not give you any power.... its very frustrating as this is a high speed section of the track and you need to keep the power on here..


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

nick the tubman said:


> this is my belief as well.. there are two corners, one in particular, of the Nurburgring, when, as you say the car sits on its haunches, in a dip just before the exit of the corner and no matter what mode, including off, the VDC light flashes and it will not give you any power.... its very frustrating as this is a high speed section of the track and you need to keep the power on here..


Off doesn't turn all systems off, there's also an issue on any decline where the traction control gets confused when flooring it, and mistakenly cuts power.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

If your car is mapped by Litchfields i understand vdc off is traction control on the fuel maps 95,97,99

If you change the map to 100 and vdc off, then traction control is completely off


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Nick on Michael Krumm's lap of the Nurburgring, can you see what he does on the corners you mention?
I know the car is setup differently, but thought it worth considering.



nick the tubman said:


> this is my belief as well.. there are two corners, one in particular, of the Nurburgring, when, as you say the car sits on its haunches, in a dip just before the exit of the corner and no matter what mode, including off, the VDC light flashes and it will not give you any power.... its very frustrating as this is a high speed section of the track and you need to keep the power on here..


Protegimus


----------

